# When does A-Basin usually open?



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

So I decided to snowboard again. Bought my own board and such (Last time I used a season rental) and now I'm all jonesed out for snow. I hear A-Basin is usually the first (close) to open. When will that be, generally speaking. I know, I know, watch the weather reports... but someone has to have the historical patterns.


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

One, maybe two runs will open around the 3rd or 4th week of October. Any sooner means mother nature is helping out, any later means mother nature is not cooperating.

Loveland will open around the same time as well.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, the white ribbon of death is usually open on October 21st or 22nd now that they have snowmaking.

COUNT


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

COUNT said:


> Yeah, the white ribbon of death is usually open on October 21st or 22nd now that they have snowmaking.
> 
> COUNT


The number on place to get injured is opening day with 10,000 people swarming like black flies down one icy ass patch of man made snow. 

Like others have said sometime in mid to late October A-basin or Loveland will open a run. Personally I recommend waiting until they have two or more runs open. Unless you like getting hit by other riders and having your season end on the first day, which is pretty rad.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I guess I'll wait till more runs are open than that. I suck at riding to begin with.


----------

